# Jaws



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Two disk, 30th  anniversary edition of JAWS coming out in June.


----------



## The Shape (Apr 14, 2004)

Too be followed shortly after by a special 31st Anniversary edition.

I LOVE Jaws, but this better have some excellent special features to warrant me dropping more money on this.


----------

